# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  L'imprenditore che non può fallire...

## Salvo

A norma dell'articolo 1 della legge fallimentare riformata in vigore dall'01/01/2008 gli imprenditori che posseggono congiuntamente i 3 requisiti, elencati nel medesimo articolo 1, "_non sono soggetti alle diposizioni sul fallimento e ..."_
Ora mi chiedo. Ipotizziamo una sas ( non &#232; poi tanto un'ipotesi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )fortemente indebitata sopratutto con il fisco che non riesce ad onorare i propri impegni e vuol terminare la prorpia attivit&#224;......cosa fa? non pu&#242; dichiarare fallimento? non pu&#242; essere dichiarata fallita? e QUINDI?
quale potrebbe essere la via d'uscita?  :Confused:   :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Oh madonna .... aspetta che chiamo Niccolò, che lui è esperto in questi problemi "estremi" (vedi fatture da strappare, ecc. ecc.).   

> A norma dell'articolo 1 della legge fallimentare riformata in vigore dall'01/01/2008 gli imprenditori che posseggono congiuntamente i 3 requisiti, elencati nel medesimo articolo 1, "_non sono soggetti alle diposizioni sul fallimento e ..."_
> Ora mi chiedo. Ipotizziamo una sas ( non è poi tanto un'ipotesi )fortemente indebitata sopratutto con il fisco che non riesce ad onorare i prorpi impegni e vuo terminare la prorpia attività......cosa fa? non può dichiarare fallimento? non può essere dichiarata fallita? e QUINDI?
> quale potrebbe essere la via d'uscita?

----------


## Niccolò

> Oh madonna .... aspetta che chiamo Niccol&#242;, che lui &#232; esperto in questi problemi "estremi" (vedi fatture da strappare, ecc. ecc.).

  Io pongo i problemi, lascio ai maestri trovare le soluzioni  :Wink:

----------


## Salvo

....e aggiungo nel caso in cui la società sia stata dichiarata fallita nel 2007 (fallimento ancora in corso) si potrebbe applicare l'attuale disposizione legislativa oppure la legge in vigore nel tempo del fallimento anche se meno conveniente? (naturalmente)  :Confused:

----------


## fabioalessandro

da luglio 2006 devi apllicare le nuove norme del fallimento
se ci sono  i 3 presupposti
non fallisci

----------


## Salvo

il "non" fallire cosa comporta se l'imprenditore vuol terminare la propria attivit&#224;? presenta i libri in tribunale e un piano di riparto per la ripartizione dell'attivo? e se l'attivo &#232; inconsistente? cosa accade? buonanotte al secchio? mi sembra veramente riduttivo e senza nessuna garanzia per i creditori  :EEK!: 
mi sfugge qualcosa?  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Esatto ... nessuna garanzia per i creditori del contribuente che non può fallire, per mancanza dei requisiti minimi .....  :Frown:  
ciao   

> il "non" fallire cosa comporta se l'imprenditore vuol terminare la propria attività? presenta i libri in tribunale e un paino di riparto per la ripartizione dell'attivo? e se l'attivo è inconsistente? cosa accada? buonanotte al secchio? mi sembra veramente riduttivo e senza nessuna garanzia per i creditori 
> mi sfugge qualcosa?

----------


## Salvo

Scusami Danilo ma secondo te qual'&#232; la Ratio di questa norma? io direi solo veloccizzare il lavoro dei Tribunali, visto i limiti cos&#236; elevati che escludono una buona fetta delle aziende italiane (ricordo: €uro 300.000 di attivo patrimoniale, €uro 500.000 di debiti, etc...)...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusami Danilo ma secondo te qual'è la Ratio di questa norma?

  Preferirei parlare di altro ....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

